# Getting soap out of molds



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So we have the 'Goat Milk' and 'Handmade' soap molds.. We went to get them out last night and had a bit of a hard time... I am not sure exactly sure how my mom got it out cause I went out to feed.. But the lettering and stuff didn't come out well on some of them... It stayed in the mold.. Not sure if there is a good way to get them out and them look nice.. 

This is one of the nicer ones


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! I wonder if there is something you could coat the molds with so they pop out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That would be nice! Would a non-stick cooking spray be a bad idea due to the oils in it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Vaseline works, don't use a fat/oil based substance to coat molds because they will saponify, petroleum won't  I use a 1/4 inch paint brush to coat molds, a very thin coating is all that is needed.

Also, stick the molds in the freezer for an hour or 2 before you pop the bars out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok that is what I was thinking with the oils.. Good to know about the petroleum! 

Ok!  sounds like a plan  will have to make another batch on my next day off  thanks Liz!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We lined my soap mold with a trash bag.... LOL. It's easy to get out  You just want to get the mold a little wet before you smooth the bag over it so its easier to smooth out right - avoiding wrinkles.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's interesting! And the words came out good too?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, for molds that I use for hand cut bars I also use a trash bag to line them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! Another question I had.. We ran out of mold space, so we used an ice cube tray for the rest.. Those didn't come out well at all LOL! So my mom was going to melt them down and then pour it into a mold.. Will that work? I have had soap kits before that were like that.. Melt the block of soap and pour it into your molds... So wasn't sure if it would work the same..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool! Thanks guys!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can melt down and repour those that didn't turn out so well, the method is called Hand Milling.
Grating the soap after it has sufficiently dried makes the milling easier, you do need to watch and stir constantly as it will scorch. Doing CP soap this way also means it can be used now as opposed to allowing it to cure for weeks  The bars aren't as smooth as the CP are because the melted soap does get thick but pouring into a mold and hand cutting them works out well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you Liz!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet those are mine that got stuck in the molds , right Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL! :laugh: no, I'll send you some of the nice ones  it was like all the ones that said 'Handmade' and quite a few of the ones that said 'Goats Milk'.. Our little animal ones all came out fine  I made another batch tonight and we have some that will be remelted and molded that will hopefully come out nice


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldnt mind them , I can't wait to try some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know  but I want you to get a nice one!  
They will be ready in time for Christmas  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww


----------



## stack2006 (Jun 4, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh! Another question I had.. We ran out of mold space, so we used an ice cube tray for the rest.. Those didn't come out well at all LOL! So my mom was going to melt them down and then pour it into a mold.. Will that work? I have had soap kits before that were like that.. Melt the block of soap and pour it into your molds... So wasn't sure if it would work the same..


Hi try the butter stick molds from cannaware. Each mold turns 1 lb of butter into four standard cooking sticks with tablespoon marks. We just tried them for the first time and they worked perfect. No need to coat the molds either.


----------

